# It's a small river.... Right?



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Anchored and fishing on the Ohio.... And this guy shows up and throws anchor and starts fishing.....lol


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Didn't you know you were in HIS spot?


cali2ohio said:


> Anchored and fishing on the Ohio.... And this guy shows up and throws anchor and starts fishing.....lol


Id


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

O well, the mighty Ohio!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

You should see some of our Ohio River tournaments where the whole group 12-15 boats are all drifting 20 ft from each other. ( seriously) that's miles away in my book. Not sure what your complaining about...


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

If it was anywhere in the markland pool this past weekend, you had to contend with 161 teams fishing the Rising Sun catfish tournament. Busiest two days of Catfishing in this pool every year.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

I wasn't complaining... Just making fun. It's a public river and he has every right to fish it as I do...


----------



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree,,


cali2ohio said:


> Anchored and fishing on the Ohio.... And this guy shows up and throws anchor and starts fishing.....lol


cant seem to get away from people,,,one nite we were fishing on the ohio like 1am .we were the only boat on the river,,,we were about 100 ft from the bank,,,and a huge cabin boat cuts across the river and plows between us and the bank.people are just rude nowadays


----------

